# Fiance Visa to FLR (M) Checklist and Application Questions



## thelittlestmiju (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi again! My husband and I are making our way to my premium appointment soon and we've prepared most of our documents. Everything looks alright, but as always a second opinion is helpful so I'm posting my list of documents here for some feedback, as well as a ton of questions. I've looked through the forums and found some answers but not everything I was wondering about, so my apologies for the absolute load of questions (and also for some of the more obvious questions, I really just like to double check!)  Thanks in advance to all those that offer help!

Some background:


I'm from the US and my sponsor is a British citizen
I'm switching from a Fiance visa to my first FLR (M)
We are applying solely using the Savings Route

*Checklist:*

1.	Applicant Documents

Premium service confirmation/Payment Confirmation
IHS payment confirmation
FLR (M) checklist
FLR (M) application, printed and filled in by hand (not done online)
Letter of introduction
Passport 
2 Passport-sized photos
2.	Sponsor Documents

Letter of support
Passport sized photo of sponsor
Sponsor’s current UK passport (can provide previous as well, if needed)
Sponsor’s Irish passport (not sure if we need this really so if I am able to leave it off I will, or if I am able to just submit a copy of it)
3.	Financial Documents

Letter of declaration of savings from sponsor
Letter of declaration of gift from sponsor’s parents 
Cash ISA 6 month records
HSBC bank 6 month records
4.	Accommodation Documents

Tenancy Agreement
Council Tax Bill on flat
Note from Letting Agency confirming our residence in the flat, rent amount, tenancy length
5.	Proof of Marriage

Marriage certificate
6-8 photos from the wedding
Wedding program
6.	Proof of Relationship

Japanese visas for applicant/sponsor to prove time teaching in Japan & first meeting
Flight itineraries for every flight in 2-year period apart (some with original boarding passes)
Photograph timeline including 18 photographs with descriptions
Screenshots of Facebook to prove communication while in Japan (Nov 2014 – May 2015)
Screenshots of Skype chats to prove communication while apart (June 2015 – June 2017)
Two letters addressed to each of us detailing utilities payments (4 total)
Two joint bank account statements (this is not the same account used for the financial requirement, so will this be alright?)

*Questions about my checklist: *


Our Letting Agent didn’t type up a letter on A4 paper, but hand wrote it on a small letter-headed note with the company information on it. Will this be acceptable? If not, we have a typed one from October basically saying the same thing, but it looks less official due to a lack of letterhead (company info is there and on the bottom but just not in a letter head format)
Our savings was liquidated from premium bonds and certificates for the fiancé visa, and since we lodged that application the savings has been in my husbands control for the past 6 months in just his bank and ISA (everything was liquidated in June) – so I’m correct in thinking we don’t need the info about the premium bonds, certificates, etc. in the application? (it was a mess)
Speaking of finances, this money is mostly inheritance and gifts, and for the fiancé visa we got a letter from his parents explaining this – do we need another letter like that?
Save cover letters and other info that needed updating (accommodation and financial), I’m using literally the same documents from my fiancé visa application – is that acceptable? 
Will the correspondence we have listed suffice for proof of relationship since we are hopping from fiance to FLR (M)?
We get help paying rent from his parents every month since he is a student, do we need to declare this in some way, like through a letter? 
Do I write my IHS number on all the pages in my application or no? I saw that someone had done this but I wanted to ask before doing it myself.

*Questions about the Application:*

I’m referencing the written version of the application here: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ment_data/file/673011/family-spouse-04-17.pdf 


*1.7 Any other name(s) by which you are or have been known* Do I put my married name here even though I haven’t legally changed it yet?
*2.2 Is this the first time you have applied for a visa or extension of stay in one of the above categories (including previous leave granted as a fiancé(e) or proposed civil partner) with your current sponsor?* Do I answer yes or no here? 
*2.3 Please indicate what stage of extension of leave you are applying for or why you are choosing to extend your current leave in one of the above categories. * Stuck between the first and second responses here, which one should I mark?
Do I have to answer 3.16 – 3.18 even if my husband is a British citizen from birth? Here are the questions for reference: 
3.16 If your sponsor was not British from birth, when did your sponsor obtain settlement?
3.17 On what basis did your sponsor obtain settlement in the UK? 
3.18 Has your sponsor previously been sponsored as a partner of a settled person or person who is in the UK with refugee leave or humanitarian protection?

*6.7 When did you start living together as partners, or if you are applying as the child of a person with limited leave as a partner of a settled person, then when did you start living with your parent?* Would this be the move in date to our apartment or the date I moved to the UK (we lived together at his parents’ house until getting our own flat). 
*6.8 Add all addresses you and your sponsor have lived at in the 2 years preceding this application if you have lived at your current address with your sponsor for less than 2 years.* Do we need to list his parents' address here?
*6.9 If relevant, have you lived together permanently in the UK with your sponsor since your last grant of limited leave to remain as a partner?* Do I just mark yes here? Seems rather redundant.
*6.21 Have you lived with your sponsor since your marriage or civil partnership?* We have, though we lived with his parents before getting our own flat after we got married – does this affect this question at all?
*6.23 What type of ceremony was your marriage or civil partnership?* Ours was Church of England, is that all they are looking for?
*6.33 Do you and your sponsor have any shared financial responsibilities?* We have a tenancy and a joint bank account, both of which are evidenced in our supporting documents, do I just write that or give more details?
*7.3* We are only using the savings route but it doesn’t seem like there’s a box to tick for that here, in spite of the section being listed below. What should I mark?
*7.12 How many other rooms are in the property (NOT including kitchens, bathrooms and toilets)?* We live in a flat that has a joint kitchen/living room, bedroom, and one bathroom, so should I just put 0?
*9.12 Have you had your fingerprints taken as part of a previous UK immigration application made in the UK or abroad?* Had the biometrics for the fiancé visa, does that count?
*9.15 Give details of the British diplomatic post(s) involved if the application(s) was or were made abroad* I just applied by post from the states, so do I put N/A?
*10.13 How long have you lived in the UK?* Does fiancé visa time count for this?
*Section 14* What all do we need to sign? My husband’s parents provide some financial support, and we have a joint bank account and tenancy, so do we just sign all three of those sections?

If you read any or all of that then thank you for taking the time to do so, I am very grateful for even that! Again, apologies about the long post, but I thought it better to ask everything in one go rather than make multiple posts (though I can split it up if that's easier too, just let me know :X) - and a big THANK YOU to anyone that can help!

Have a llama!

:llama:


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

Quick question as i am curious how did you get a joint bank accoubt on a fiance visa i have been looking and found none that would offer anything to someone on just a six month fiance visa...thanks hope all goes well for you and id answer re content of app but only just in the process now if filling mine in so will leave to the more experienced on here to advise first!

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## thelittlestmiju (Jun 5, 2015)

Msia12 said:


> Quick question as i am curious how did you get a joint bank accoubt on a fiance visa i have been looking and found none that would offer anything to someone on just a six month fiance visa...thanks hope all goes well for you and id answer re content of app but only just in the process now if filling mine in so will leave to the more experienced on here to advise first!
> 
> Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


The bank I'm with is one of the bigger banks in the UK and they let me after a bit of a struggle, but they only let me because I had 3 months left on my visa at the time I applied for it. One of my good friends who had to go through this process, though, tried with the bank I had success with and ended up having to go with another big bank, because my bank denied them a joint account with their wife. It's a tricky area for sure but you just have to kinda see what your bank will let you do within their regulations. A bit vague I suppose, but I hope that helps!


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for replying

2.2 i thought its yes as it inc fiance as a previous application

2.3 would be 1st i think but if 2.2 is yes not sure if needs to be 2nd either...

6.7 date in uk

9.15 i need to know an answer to that too

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## thelittlestmiju (Jun 5, 2015)

Msia12 said:


> Thanks for replying
> 
> 2.2 i thought its yes as it inc fiance as a previous application
> 
> ...


No problem, and thanks for your advice as well! Wishing both of us luck in this. <3


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

2.2 and 2.3 are asked all the time here, you can do a forum search for most of the answers to your questions. The rest are pretty self-explanatory. Just answer truthfully even if you feel like answers are redundant. Remember this is a one-size-fits-all application for all "partner" applications made within the UK. There is a fair amount of redundancy in this application. Generally you should answer everything unless instructed otherwise ("proceed to section X" means skip the questions in between, and "if X, then when did Y" doesn't need to be answered if not X). You don't have to answer 3.16 but you should answer 3.17 and 3.18.

Count on sending everything you sent for your previous visa application (and include a marriage certificate). But you don't need cover letters again.

Try to give accurate answers to your understanding, rather than trying to figure out what kind of answer they are looking for. For example - "have you been living together since your last period of leave to remain" - Yes, if you don't over think it this answer is clear.


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> 2.2 and 2.3 are asked all the time here, you can do a forum search for most of the answers to your questions. The rest are pretty self-explanatory. Just answer truthfully even if you feel like answers are redundant. Remember this is a one-size-fits-all application for all "partner" applications made within the UK. There is a fair amount of redundancy in this application. Generally you should answer everything unless instructed otherwise ("proceed to section X" means skip the questions in between, and "if X, then when did Y" doesn't need to be answered if not X). You don't have to answer 3.16 but you should answer 3.17 and 3.18.
> 
> Count on sending everything you sent for your previous visa application (and include a marriage certificate). But you don't need cover letters again.
> 
> Try to give accurate answers to your understanding, rather than trying to figure out what kind of answer they are looking for. For example - "have you been living together since your last period of leave to remain" - Yes, if you don't over think it this answer is clear.


Appologies for labouring the point but having searched this forum re 2.2 and 2.3 I cant find any examples applicable to fiance visa switch to flrm all are spouse to flrm. Does anyone know what the answers to these need to be for a fiance to flrm please? Joppa Nyclon any ideas?
Regards

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

2.2 - No
2.3 - First period of leave to remain following initial entry clearance[...]


----------



## thelittlestmiju (Jun 5, 2015)

I already wrote yes for 2.2 ( ;_; ) but I searched the forum and found 2.3, or someone to alluding to 2.3 for fiance situation so I marked what clever-octopus wrote, luckily. I'll have to run and find a printer tomorrow, it seems.

Thanks a bunch for the response and advice, I know most of these seem obvious but as we can see my instinct is obviously off due to overthinking, haha.


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

thelittlestmiju said:


> I already wrote yes for 2.2 ( ;_; ) but I searched the forum and found 2.3, or someone to alluding to 2.3 for fiance situation so I marked what clever-octopus wrote, luckily. I'll have to run and find a printer tomorrow, it seems.
> 
> Thanks a bunch for the response and advice, I know most of these seem obvious but as we can see my instinct is obviously off due to overthinking, haha.


Good luck with the apt

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## thelittlestmiju (Jun 5, 2015)

YES THE APP WAS SUCCESSFUL! In light of the success, and because it is fresh on my mind, I'll answer my own questions in case someone runs into this thread later so maybe it can help them.

*Our Letting Agent didn’t type up a letter on A4 paper, but hand wrote it on a small letter-headed note with the company information on it. Will this be acceptable? If not, we have a typed one from October basically saying the same thing, but it looks less official due to a lack of letterhead (company info is there and on the bottom but just not in a letter head format)* It was acceptable, ECO asked no questions.
*Our savings was liquidated from premium bonds and certificates for the fiancé visa, and since we lodged that application the savings has been in my husbands control for the past 6 months in just his bank and ISA (everything was liquidated in June) – so I’m correct in thinking we don’t need the info about the premium bonds, certificates, etc. in the application? (it was a mess)* We did not end up needing it, so if you are in that situation just bring it in case they happen to ask but you don't have to include it in the application if it's just been sat there for 6 months.
*Speaking of finances, this money is mostly inheritance and gifts, and for the fiancé visa we got a letter from his parents explaining this – do we need another letter like that?* We did include a letter like that, yes, so I would still include it.
*Save cover letters and other info that needed updating (accommodation and financial), I’m using literally the same documents from my fiancé visa application – is that acceptable?* Yes - I only updated tense on a few pages, left off cover letters, and added 2 photos to my photo timeline.
*Will the correspondence we have listed suffice for proof of relationship since we are hopping from fiance to FLR (M)?* probably very frequently asked and even if you read responses saying this you get nervous, but yes the ECO does know that if you are going from fiance to FLR (M) that you won't have much correspondence so please do not worry too much about this - include what you have.
*We get help paying rent from his parents every month since he is a student, do we need to declare this in some way, like through a letter?* We did not need to declare this.
*Do I write my IHS number on all the pages in my application or no? I saw that someone had done this but I wanted to ask before doing it myself.* I only wrote it on the first page of the application, and the first page of Section 1 of the application.

*1.7 Any other name(s) by which you are or have been known* _Do I put my married name here even though I haven’t legally changed it yet?_ No, you don't have to.
*2.2 Is this the first time you have applied for a visa or extension of stay in one of the above categories (including previous leave granted as a fiancé(e) or proposed civil partner) with your current sponsor?* _Do I answer yes or no here?_ Since I applied switching from FIANCE to FLR (M) I put no, since time on the fiance visa counts as having applied before.
*2.3 Please indicate what stage of extension of leave you are applying for or why you are choosing to extend your current leave in one of the above categories.* _Stuck between the first and second responses here, which one should I mark?_ I picked the first response, since fiance visa grants me leave of entry but not leave of remain, so it would be my first application to remain
*Do I have to answer 3.16 – 3.18 even if my husband is a British citizen from birth? Here are the questions for reference:* 
_3.16 If your sponsor was not British from birth, when did your sponsor obtain settlement?_ I didn't answer this.
_3.17 On what basis did your sponsor obtain settlement in the UK?_ I just put he was born in the UK
_3.18 Has your sponsor previously been sponsored as a partner of a settled person or person who is in the UK with refugee leave or humanitarian protection?_ Obviously no
*6.7 When did you start living together as partners, or if you are applying as the child of a person with limited leave as a partner of a settled person, then when did you start living with your parent?*_ Would this be the move in date to our apartment or the date I moved to the UK (we lived together at his parents’ house until getting our own flat)._ I put the month and year I moved to the UK.
*6.8 Add all addresses you and your sponsor have lived at in the 2 years preceding this application if you have lived at your current address with your sponsor for less than 2 years.* _Do we need to list his parents' address here?_ I listed his parents' address, even though we only stayed there for two months.
*6.9 If relevant, have you lived together permanently in the UK with your sponsor since your last grant of limited leave to remain as a partner?* _Do I just mark yes here? Seems rather redundant._ I know it does seem redundant but just mark yes here.
*6.21 Have you lived with your sponsor since your marriage or civil partnership?* _We have, though we lived with his parents before getting our own flat after we got married – does this affect this question at all?_ It doesn't affect the question, just say yes.
*6.23 What type of ceremony was your marriage or civil partnership? *_Ours was Church of England, is that all they are looking for?_ Yup that worked. 
*6.33 Do you and your sponsor have any shared financial responsibilities?* _We have a tenancy and a joint bank account, both of which are evidenced in our supporting documents, do I just write that or give more details?_ Just write that, the details are in the evidence.
_7.3 We are only using the savings route but it doesn’t seem like there’s a box to tick for that here, in spite of the section being listed below. What should I mark?_ I literally just wrote it in to the side as '7.3E CASH SAVINGS - CATEGORY D - (AMOUNT OF SAVINGS)
*7.12 How many other rooms are in the property (NOT including kitchens, bathrooms and toilets)? *_We live in a flat that has a joint kitchen/living room, bedroom, and one bathroom, so should I just put 0?_ Just put 0
*9.12 Have you had your fingerprints taken as part of a previous UK immigration application made in the UK or abroad?* _Had the biometrics for the fiancé visa, does that count?_ Yup - please note your fiance visa biometrics details.
*9.15 Give details of the British diplomatic post(s) involved if the application(s) was or were made abroad* _I just applied by post from the states, so do I put N/A?_ I left this one blank, personally, since there were no diplomatic posts in my fiance visa application.
*10.13 How long have you lived in the UK? *_Does fiancé visa time count for this?_ Yup - just put the time you were on the fiance visa for this.
_Section 14 What all do we need to sign? My husband’s parents provide some financial support, and we have a joint bank account and tenancy, so do we just sign all three of those sections?_ We signed the first two - obviously the applicant signs the first regardless, but my husband and I have a joint tenancy agreement and bank account so he signed the second section as well. The third section was unsigned.

Hopefully this helps anybody looking for some answers!!


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

thelittlestmiju said:


> YES THE APP WAS SUCCESSFUL! In light of the success, and because it is fresh on my mind, I'll answer my own questions in case someone runs into this thread later so maybe it can help them.
> 
> *Our Letting Agent didn’t type up a letter on A4 paper, but hand wrote it on a small letter-headed note with the company information on it. Will this be acceptable? If not, we have a typed one from October basically saying the same thing, but it looks less official due to a lack of letterhead (company info is there and on the bottom but just not in a letter head format)* It was acceptable, ECO asked no questions.
> *Our savings was liquidated from premium bonds and certificates for the fiancé visa, and since we lodged that application the savings has been in my husbands control for the past 6 months in just his bank and ISA (everything was liquidated in June) – so I’m correct in thinking we don’t need the info about the premium bonds, certificates, etc. in the application? (it was a mess)* We did not end up needing it, so if you are in that situation just bring it in case they happen to ask but you don't have to include it in the application if it's just been sat there for 6 months.
> ...


Congratulations to you, you must be so happy! This is a big help for me as I will be going for my PSC Apt in a month, thanks so much!

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## thelittlestmiju (Jun 5, 2015)

I am, thank you for your well wishes! And I'm glad this can be of help to you, let me know if you have some other questions, I might be able to help a bit. All the best, can't wait for your result! :>


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

thelittlestmiju said:


> I am, thank you for your well wishes! And I'm glad this can be of help to you, let me know if you have some other questions, I might be able to help a bit. All the best, can't wait for your result! :>


Hi me again! Coupke of queries and wondering on wording you used for the following

5.3 In what cat were you granted permission to enter UK, did you just say fiance or settlenent marriage or what it says on the passport vignette?

6.5 how do you keep in touch with your partner, did you just list yhe methods prior to coming to uk,so the same as the fiance apo and then say since coming to uk you live together so comms are daily?

6.7 when did you start livi g as partners, i assume this is date in uk?

6.8 where have you and your partner lived in the 2 years prior to app did you just enter where living in uk together or did you add your previous address from your home country when you were apart?

6.9 have you lived with your partner in uk since your last leave as partner was granted, my fiance visa was approved in November 2017 but didnt come to uk until Jan 2018 so do i say no and give reason?

Thanks!

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## thelittlestmiju (Jun 5, 2015)

Msia12 said:


> Hi me again! Coupke of queries and wondering on wording you used for the following
> 
> 5.3 In what cat were you granted permission to enter UK, did you just say fiance or settlenent marriage or what it says on the passport vignette?
> 
> ...


Hey! Happy to help, here's what I put:

5.3 - I put Marriage / Fiance Visa (6 month), since the vignette says marriage but it's commonly referred to as fiance, so I put the time period just in case.

6.5 - I just wrote down that we live together.

6.7 - Correct, I arrived in the UK in August 2017, and I put that down even though we were married in September and we started living in our own flat in October.

6.8 - Just addresses in the UK, we lived with his parents for about 2 months so we mentioned that address, but if you have only lived at one address since coming to the UK you can ignore this question.

6.9 - Well you have been living with them since coming to the UK, correct? If so just mark yes here, I don't think they care about when you entered so much as whether or not you've been living with them since you entered.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

Thank you it does 

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

thelittlestmiju said:


> Hey! Happy to help, here's what I put:
> 
> 5.3 - I put Marriage / Fiance Visa (6 month), since the vignette says marriage but it's commonly referred to as fiance, so I put the time period just in case.
> 
> ...


Hi did you end up having the full quota of correspondence or just a portion? And how many passports did you hand in, I know the fiance one wanted all you have but is flrm the same? Thanks!

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## ladybird18 (Jul 20, 2018)

Many thanks for sharing this information


It does say submit 6 documents in joint names or 12 ( 6 each) if not addressed to joint names

How many did you submit?


----------



## Soapydoapy449 (Jul 30, 2018)

thelittlestmiju said:


> *6.8 Add all addresses you and your sponsor have lived at in the 2 years preceding this application if you have lived at your current address with your sponsor for less than 2 years.* _Do we need to list his parents' address here?_ I listed his parents' address, even though we only stayed there for two months.


Did they ask for any evidence of this? Eg. Letter of consent, land registry etc. Or did you just state it on the form?


----------



## Toni2018 (Sep 22, 2018)

*Hi*

Hi there,

How did all go? Could I ask you a few questions please?

We are on the same boat and are getting ready for the same thing:

My question is: Do we need to include all our Whatsup chats that we included for the Fiancee visa? Photos of that period too? Explanation of our relationship(just as we did for the Fiancee visa)? How about:
1) Family certificate?
2) Criminal record certificate.
3) Do wee need joint letters addressed to us?
4) Past travel tickets(as included in our Fiancee Visa
5) What English certificate is needed A(same as Fiancee visa) or A2?

Many thanks,
Tony




thelittlestmiju said:


> Hi again! My husband and I are making our way to my premium appointment soon and we've prepared most of our documents. Everything looks alright, but as always a second opinion is helpful so I'm posting my list of documents here for some feedback, as well as a ton of questions. I've looked through the forums and found some answers but not everything I was wondering about, so my apologies for the absolute load of questions (and also for some of the more obvious questions, I really just like to double check!)  Thanks in advance to all those that offer help!
> 
> Some background:
> 
> ...


----------

